# Grandpa Snapper bit me:))



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

First time out for Snapper this season and I got lucky!!! This is my best Snapper, boat or Kayak. Was a great day with a good friend lucky to live it)


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice snapper! Water looks slick!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice snapper and hat!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

love the hat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job....way ta get out there and get it done!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*The hat*



cbarnes91 said:


> Nice snapper and hat!


Belongs to my 17 y/o and it works great because the top allows good air flow. On a windy day it might not b so great.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice ! They're a whole lot more fun at any size out of the yak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

What a Hoss! Nice snapper


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*hat*

now that's a mighty interesting hat you have there (kinda gives you a Samurai/Ninja look) I can imagine John Belushi doing Samurai Snapper Fisherman ...and the Snapper is no slouch either.:thumbup:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met:thumbsup:


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice! Bet he fought good.


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Turtle was my Guide!*



GAjohn said:


> Nice! Bet he fought good.


I kept seeing this really small turtle just hanging around looking down and I had tried to approach him for a picture once but he swam off, then the second time I thought to myself, I bet he is looking at bait down there. So I went over as close as I could get again, started seeing a lot of bait below me on my bottom machine so that is where I let my Frozen Cigar minnow down and within just a few seconds the fight was on. Turtle gets the credit I guess)
Drag was set about 5-6lbs which is normally all I want on a yak,but he was taking so much line I bumped forward the drag lever 2-3 times but he could still take line so after he pulled me side ways a bit I woke up, got my nose pointed toward him and started pedaling that helped a lot to get the line back and then once I was over him again I just held my ground for a little bit and he slowly started coming up. It was a lot of fun and I know I was lucky to catch him.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I've literally had one bite the hell out of me!!! Bit tight through my Spearfishing Kevlar gloves!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great looking red snapper. :thumbsup: A good trip with a good friend and a personal best red snapper. Doesn't get any better than that. :thumbup: Congrats!


----------

